# Hello Writing World



## CRITICbyBIRTH (Jul 29, 2008)

I am crazy excited to belong to a writing community. I need the support since everyone in my family is doing his/her own thing. I love fantasy, particularly vampires. I especially love Stephenie Meyer and I am more than a little in love with Edward Cullen from her book series. Does anybody think it's weird that I totally fall head over heels for fictional characters? I love Mr. Darcy from _Pride and Prejudice,_ Beast from just about every version of _Beauty and the Beast_ that exists, Edward Cullen like I already said and finally Constantine from _Sunshine_ by Robin McKinley. Somebody just confirm or deny that I am insane for loving people who do not exist. 
By the way, I am an editor in the making, so please help me if you can.


----------



## Damien. (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome welcome! I've been known to _watch_ a little _Pride and Prejudice_. Look forward to seeing some of your work.


----------



## terrib (Jul 29, 2008)

welcome critic....glad to have you


----------



## petronella64 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello and welcome. I don't think it's silly to like a character out of a novel. I do the same thing.


----------



## Damien. (Jul 29, 2008)

Draco Malfoy. I mean... look, a grapefruit!


----------



## Sam (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Brightside (Jul 29, 2008)

hey, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## Shinn (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey there and welcome to WF


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello there and welcome to WF.  Sam from LOTR is, like, my best friend.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## ohdear (Jul 30, 2008)

isnt it EVERY writers dream to have their readers FALL IN LOVE with their characters? 
it is the very reason that fiction is so popular.
have fun, you might even fall in love with some of the characters here. (or not)


----------



## Industrial (Aug 2, 2008)

Happy late welcome to the forums.


----------

